# What do you like on your pizza?



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I like red and green peppers, mushrooms, olives, tomatoes, chicken, white onions, eggplant, ham, spinach, and corn. Pepperoni and sausage is okay too, but not my favorite.

I usually like thin crust pizzas, but I'll have any kind of pizza really 

I also like BBQ chicken pizzas, spinach alfredo pizzas, and also the Hawaiian BBQ pizza is pretty good too. I like supreme pizzas and meat lover's is nice too. I'll eat pepperoni or cheese occasionally, but for me that's a bit too plain... I like more toppings :yes

Also, I love California Pizza Kitchen! :boogie


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Just pepperoni please well maybe with extra cheese. I like thick crust - Chicago style .


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm a huge pizza lover and will every other month have a pizza week where pretty much all I'll cook and eat is PIZZA! When you have all the ingredients fresh it just makes sense! ^_^
It currently a pizza week right now and I have a dough brewing in the fridge as I type! mmmm very soon I shall nom the #$%^ out of it though.

As far as toppings go I usually stick to the traditional three toppings only rule and go for stronger flavoured toppings. The ones that I can't go wrong with is any combination of.. bacon, salami, black olives, capsicum/green peppers (great for texture as well) and sundried tomatoes. I used to like to add garlic and onion when using a lot of meat but I find they get in the way of the other flavours and over complicate the whole pizza. I like a good balance of flavour throughout the base, sauce to the toppings! And I'm one of those that doesn't do pineapple on pizza that is just ack! but I love pineapple! I will add herbs such as basil or oregano.

A good link for cold fermenting doughs which I recommend, I used to work in a pizza shop and learnt a few tips such as this! http://slice.seriouseats.com/archiv...-long-should-i-let-my-dough-cold-ferment.html


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Anything, anything, ANYTHING except olives. My hatred of olives runs deep. uke










Anyway, sausage and onions (and/or green peppers) is my favorite combo. I'm also a big fan of pineapple (goes well with ham and pepperoni).

In general, I'm really not picky. Pizza is hard to screw up.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Chicken, jalapeno's,mushrooms, and onions with stuffed crust.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Ham & Pineapple, Pepperoni, Capsicum, Jalapeno, Olives, Shrimp/Prawns, beef etc.

Basically anything but Mushrooms & Onions/Chicken, Cucumber *EDIT: SALMON TOO*. uke


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Anchovies!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Salmon!


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

pineapple, feta, green bell peppers, spinach, jalapenos, tomatoes, onions, mushrooms, black olives, broccoli, fresh garlic....mmmmmm :mushy


----------



## AkwardNisa (Feb 7, 2010)

peanut butter


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I once had a pizza that had shrimp on it. Holy crap it was amazing. 

I usually get sausage, mushroom, onion. BBQ Chicken pizza is delicious as well.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

pineapple and olives, optionally with onion and/or bell pepper
or vegetabley without the pineapple: spinach, artichoke, tomatoes, onion, peppers, olives

no cheese, thick crust


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Cheese.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Clams!


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

I love meat lovers pizza. I like different combos of meats with bacon (ie. Ham and Bacon or pepperoni and bacon), lol so unhealthy though, but I only eat pizza like once every two weeks though. I also like buffalo chicken pizza.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Anything except anchovies(even though I've never tried them:blank).


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

My favorite kind of pizza is pepperoni and mushroom.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

AkwardNisa said:


> peanut butter


My god...this is the greatest pizza I have ever laid eyes on. :nw

I feel boring b/c my favorite pizza is just plain old cheese and black olives. I like other toppings like Hawaiian style and pepperoni too. But cheese and olive is my fav. I also tend to prefer when the crust is thin and crispy. Deep dish is tasty too though!


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Just pepperoni. Pepperoni and jalapenos is also fine.


----------



## Conquistador954 (May 15, 2011)

Favorite is sausage, extra cheese, and black olives, but i'll eat anything except anchovies n pineapple.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

this is what a hiccups pizza generally looks like!










has one in the oven RIGHT NOW! *squeals!*


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

BAHHHH I miss pizza! :cry You guys are making me hungry. 

When I ate it, Margherita was my favorite -- basil, olive oil, tomato slices, mozzarella. Nom. I WANT.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

cheese. lots and lots of it and different kinds. They sell this "quattro fromaggi" one in a lot of places in Italy... very nice.
Other times, I might like olives, capsicum, maize, pineapple, tomatoes, jalapeno etc.


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Spicy chicken, spicy beef, ham, pepperoni, onions, red peppers...and cheese obviously lol.

I got Domino's once and its very over rated ):


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

it's why I started making my own pizza.. chain store pizza is cheap but crap and gourmet is not bad but far too expensive.. just way cheaper to make it yourself and you can have fun learning and experimenting! after four years my pizzas are tasting pretty friggin awesome! :O~
B)


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I like all the stuff no-one likes: olives, anchovies etc... and really hate pineapple on it (which everyone else seems to love). I always get supreme/"the lot." Jalapenos are great too, but sometimes I can't be bothered with spice. Prawns (shrimp) are a must too.

There are plenty of good-priced, non-chain stores. You pay more for the gourmet ones (with eggplant/fetta and all that bull****), but the cost of a supreme etc has worked out cheaper than if I bought all the ingredients... plus it always tastes better than what I make. The one close to me has been in the same Italian family for like 40 years. The main cooks are all like 50+, so have mastered the skill. I think a lot of it has to do with their ovens, and refined skills of making the crust/base... oh, and knowing exactly what portions to put on without making it too rich etc. 

Pizza is the best anyway.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

AkwardNisa said:


> peanut butter


that looks good....

i like cheese and bacon or cheese and pepperoni


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

oh yeah...olives are disgusting....how do you people eat them, especially on pizza?! you ruin a perfectly good dish!!!! shame


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

anymouse said:


> ty
> 
> and congrats on the job! i know i should reply in random but that thread gives me sa :blank


Thanx


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

goats cheese, tomatos, basil.

simple but loooovely


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Prakas said:


> oh yeah...olives are disgusting....how do you people eat them.....


You're going to hate me for this but....
*..I EVEN EAT THEM STRAIGHT OUT THE JAR!*


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Oooo how'd I forget?! 

Avocado! Maybe sounds a little weird, but it's soooo goooood on pizza. As long as you put it on after the pizza's cooked so it's not too mushy. :yes


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

Hiccups said:


> You're going to hate me for this but....


lol ^ I love olives in a salad or to eat on their own, but don't like them on anything else.










White New York style pizza, especially with spinach and broccoli. New York style cheese... any combination veggie pizza. Oh, and there is this local place that has a seafood pizza with shrimp, scallops, and fish on it that is uh-mazing!

ETA: Peanut butter pizza? :no


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Everything! Pepperoni, sausage, ham, jalapenos, mushrooms, just anything.

Except fruits and vegetables...


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I prefer thin crust and I love green and black olives, mushrooms and onions. Mushrooms and spinach or BBQ chicken is good too. I only like pepperoni if it's crispy. I don't like sausage, jalapeno is too hot for me, and pineapple on pizza grosses me out. I don't like fruit mixed with salty foods or with anything that's not sweet. 
I love shrimp, but I've never tried it on pizza. I curious to see what that would taste like.


----------



## StarlightSonic (Jul 12, 2011)

Anything vegetarian. My favourite is just plain cheese and tomato, with lots of hot sauce. =D


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Sausage, mushrooms, pepperoni, green and red peppers, onions, and black olives. I had sauerkraut on pizza for the first time about a year ago. Honestly, the thought of it seemed rather disgusting to me at first but after trying it I thought it was really good.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

tomato, cheese, mushrooms, red pepper, pineapple.

and I hate onions and olives.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Dead animals. This is why I like Dominoes' 'make your own' option, allowing me to order a pizza I affectionately refer to as the 'bloodbath' - Bacon, chicken, sausage, beef, pepperoni and anything else that once had a mother.

Though I am also partial to spicy things, peppers, mushroom, onions.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

anymouse said:


> yes! they are terrible!!!!!! uke
> 
> my favorite pizza, right there.
> 
> you clearly have not had pizza hut, dominoes, little caesar's, papa john's, or any of the other pizzas completely awful, then?? :stu i am not a food snob but am definitely a pizza snob. :yes


Nah, it's all good enough for me. I will never turn down pizza from anywhere. I will happily take any unwanted pizza off of anyone's hands! :yay


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Just pepperoni (I'm boring :b).


----------



## dominicwalli (May 12, 2011)

anchovies,pepperoni,peppers,olives,salami,black olivesO_O,everything on it,and i like it traditional(original),i dont like my pizza looking like a cake..i want it looking like a piza.i love traditional [email protected][email protected],


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

New York Pizza
Only had it once, but dayum, best. pizza. ever.

But i like ham on pizza... and extra sauce. People think im a bit odd cuz im not a fan of the cheez on pizza ^^


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Pepperoni mushroom! Hell yeah!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

extra cheese and sausage


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

More pizza.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

^I heard you like pizza so I put pizzas on your pizza.










I don't care, just no olives or anchovies.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Just cheese extra cheese. I prefer the mexican pizza I make though. It has salsa, ground beef and mexican cheese on it.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

pepperoni only.


----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)

Hawaiian


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Extra sauce, mushrooms, olives and sausage.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Hand tossed, cheese, italian sausage, and green peppers...:mushy


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

ShyFX said:


> ^I heard you like pizza so I put pizzas on your pizza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mind = blown


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

cheese, feta, green peppers, artichoke, olives.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Just cheese and pepperoni 

can't stand any other toppings.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Thai Chicken Pizza

Thai peanut sesame sauce, chicken, Mozzarella, scallions, bean sprouts, carrots, cilantro and peanuts.

From California Pizza Kitchen


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

From Schlotzsky's

Thai Chicken (More spicy/hot than CPK... but I like CPK better - just with CPK was spicier).

Basil pesto, diced green onion, grilled chicken breast, julienne carrots, mozzarella cheese, peanut dressing, and fresh cilantro.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Mushrooms!
Spinach!
Bell peppers!
Pepperoni!
Feta cheese!
Yums!


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

pineapples


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I like the little fishies but can only take so many at one time. I prefer thin crust pizza, because you get more toppings with thin crust. or at least you can get to them easier without having to chew through a loaf of bread. 

pizza's best the day after you've ordered it. it needs time to stew in the fridge.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Just cheese.


----------



## slushie87 (Jul 28, 2011)

All veggies minus onions.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Potato bacon cheddar pizza...mmm.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Damn, that looks good!!!!

Bacon, mushrooms & garlic with extra cheese. Spinach is good too.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

anymouse said:


> :yay
> 
> AWWWW!!!! cuteness!! i herd u leik pentagrams so i cut your pizza into one?


:lol

Pagan pizza.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ And Satanic pizza. :evil


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:lol

The Olsen twins have always kind of reminded me of..










Well, maybe not so much now. But when they are younger. There's definitely a facial resemblance.


----------



## awkwardpenguin (Jul 30, 2011)

Just cheese


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

i like white pizza with pineapples or regular pizza plain mostly.


----------



## little_ghoul (Apr 25, 2010)

Cheese


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Olives
Green peppers
Extra cheese
Onions
Peperoni 
Mushrooms
Spinach


----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)

Kennnie said:


> pineapples


I like your style


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Prakas said:


> oh yeah...olives are disgusting....how do you people eat them, especially on pizza?! you ruin a perfectly good dish!!!! shame


 I eat them plain out of the jar with a fork. Olives are one of the best things in life. I don't know how anyone could dislike them.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

PickleNose said:


> I eat them plain out of the jar with a fork. Olives are one of the best things in life. I don't know how anyone could dislike them.


word


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I usually just get pepperoni. I like deluxe as well though, and pepperoni/bacon/onion.


----------



## DreamyDove (Dec 8, 2009)

spinach!


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

phoelomek said:


> BAHHHH I miss pizza! :cry You guys are making me hungry.


I am avoiding wheat, and nearly every time I see this stupid thread I really want some pizza. :|


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I forgot about the grilled garlic shrimp pizza from CPK! :boogie










Also, their new thin crust spinach and artichoke pizza with chicken is pretty good too :nw


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Arrested Development said:


> lol ^ I love olives in a salad or to eat on their own, but don't like them on anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that looks super good.

I like cheese or jalapenos on mine.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Greek!


----------



## diomedes (Jul 14, 2011)

I like just pepperoni on my pizza.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

LifeGoesOn said:


> I forgot about the grilled garlic shrimp pizza from CPK! :boogie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah... both of these look good to me...


----------



## liktheangel (Oct 23, 2010)

It depends on how I feel but I do just usually like Cheese or Pepperoni, bacon and onions. 
I love thin crust cheese pizza.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Their California Club pizza is good too :yes

I thought avocado on pizza would be weird, but it's actually pretty good :boogie


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

I love all pizza. it's kind of a problem. I've already had it for dinner twice this week, and it's only tuesday! buffalo chicken, tomato and pesto, and mexican pizza are some of my favorites.

the chipotle chicken pizza from california pizza kitchen is awesome...


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

BACON  I had some cheese pizza with bacon and hot sauce on it and it was soooo good. Yum.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

bkitty1 said:


> the chipotle chicken pizza from california pizza kitchen is awesome...


:yes


----------



## sociallyretarded (Aug 3, 2010)

Dang, it's almost 1 AM and I'm hungry for pizza. Personally I loove pepperoni, mushrooms, and sausage (thin crust, please). That would be my ideal pizza.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

food porn

it's filthy but i want it


----------



## Josie (Dec 8, 2008)

Cheese & pepperoni.

It's not that other types of pizzas aren't good, I just prefer how plain pepperoni pizzas taste. Yum. <3


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

I love chicken, mushroom & pineapple.


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

NO ANCHOVIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
.... I like margarita pizza  im boring like that

At high school though, they used to put a few baked beans on the pizza here and there and then put the pizza in the oven. It sounds strange and i think they did it by accident, but i actually quite liked it. It added an extra sweetness to it you cant find in any other topping


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Chicken, donair meat, hamburger, pepperoni, and pineapple


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Pepperoni. I'm boring.


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

have you ever heard of meat lovers ? i think pizza hut had it and it had like 1 million differnt types of meat. And i love peparoni and extra cheese. i dont all of the veggies and **** on my pizza. I think thats discusting, but then again i never tried it.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Home made=Brie, Chicken, pineapple, tomato, capsicum, onion.

And almost anything from the Dominos menu.

Yeah, I love pizza ;D


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Chicken, steak, cheese, pepperoni; red and green peppers, tuna, pineapple, smokey sausage; spicy pork, onions, ham, sweetcorn, sliced tomato, pineapple, bacon and mushrooms.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Everything except Anchovies.. Favorite if Meat Lovers..


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I like cheese and sometimes pepperoni.


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I am a big meat eater, but my pizzas; those, I want vegetarian!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Green pepper and pineapple. Apparently the pizza-makers laugh at you behind your back when you order pineapple on your pizza, but I don't care.


----------



## Blkcavalier60649 (Aug 9, 2011)

I like cheese and sausage with mushrooms.


----------



## Blkcavalier60649 (Aug 9, 2011)

That's okay Pita, Pineapple is okay


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Anything but pepperoni, uck.

^ Theres a pizza add right above this post, & dawm does it ever look tasty.

If I had to be picky. - Chicken, tomatoe, onion, banana peppers & cheese.

Ohh yeah & I prefur it cold, like a day or two old. Has more flavor that way. heh.


----------



## Nameless Someone (Oct 21, 2010)

Cheese, sometimes vegetables. I love Pizza Hut's stuffed crust pizza.


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

Plain, pepperoni, or chips. 
BTW, next time you eat a pizza, eat it upside down. MAgic.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

pita said:


> Green pepper and pineapple. Apparently the pizza-makers laugh at you behind your back when you order pineapple on your pizza, but I don't care.


one of my favorite combo's is the green pepper and pineapple pizza. nice!


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Anything but pineapple, I like pineapple but not on pizza, and never had anchovies I'd try them though.


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

Nothing, just cheese. I'm incredibly boring when it comes to food.


----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

Cheese, Banana Peppers, Sausage, Mushrooms. Hot sauce and/or jalapenos. And I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Everything.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

The smell of Anchovies is the WORSE smell ever

2nd only to chitlens


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

Lamb...nom om om. So cute and delicious.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I shouldnt click on this thread. :no

*drools over pizza pics*


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Pineapple and Bacon


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

pineapple, ham, and BBQ sauce...it exists


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

Pineapple, canadian bacon and/or turkey bacon. Meat lovers if it's Pizza Hut, and I will never eat at Domino's again.


----------



## Uranium (Jun 14, 2011)

Jalapeno and Italian sausage


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Tomatoes and Tabasco.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Supreme pizza is my fav.


----------



## Ukane (Nov 16, 2011)

Peporoni, sausage, ham, bacon supreme with peppers and mushrooms.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Sauce and of course cheese,lol sometimes I add peporoni to be a REBEL!!!*
*LOL *


----------

